# I need hope !



## Tears_Of_Blood (Sep 3, 2005)

My boyfriend of 11 months is going to a different high school then me. Im really nervous, there are TONS of great looking, cool girls at his school . Im afraid he'll find another girl there and then dump me . Im also afraid we'll barely see eachother .


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* 

My boyfriend of 11 months is going to a different high school then me. Im really nervous, there are TONS of great looking, cool girls at his school . Im afraid he'll find another girl there and then dump me . Im also afraid we'll barely see eachother . 



Might be tough to stay together. I had the same sitch when I was in 8th grade then my G/f went onto another HS and we broke up. THat was it... SUCKED!


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 3, 2005)

I would have to say you're going to have to really work on your relationship. You both have to make the effort to spend time, talk regularly, etc. Going to high school is such a huge change and it might be stressful, but if you want it to work out, you should discuss it with your bf too!


----------



## sugersoul (Sep 4, 2005)

definately discuss it with your boyfriend so you guys can come up with solutions to make the relationship work out when you guys are in different HS. 

my roomates bf lives in singapore, and they managed to have a long distance relationship for 2 years! and they are still madly in love w/ each other.


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 12, 2005)

Trust is the key word here. My boyfriend lives 800 miles away and its tough, but we've made it a year so far on trust. You gotta trust each other if you are gonna be in a relationship. I hope this works out for you!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 12, 2005)

If YOU and HIM want to be together, you will be. I don't know how serious your relationship is. When my husband and I were seeing before getting married, we lived in different states. But we knew what we wanted :icon_love





And if he dumps you for another girl..........................There is plenty of fish in the sea!



That's my opinion of course.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 29, 2005)

Awww (((hugs))) Tears of blood. It's only natural for you to feel insecure and worried. He's more than likely feeling the same, especially if he has feelings for you (which he must if you are going out together). If he were to dump you, he wasn't worth having and i bet there are plenty boys who like you. This will be a test of trust between both of you.Who know's, maybe he's desperate to see you by the time school finsihes.Sometimes absence make the heart grow fonder.


----------

